# Beanhunter - Australia (and RotW)



## Frider (May 1, 2019)

Sorry if this has been mentioned before -

http://www.beanhunter.com.au

has guided me to some great coffee haunts over the years. Its origially Australian but also has heaps of quality places around the world (mostly run by Ozzies).


----------



## tammma (May 27, 2019)

...and a fairly detailed list on coffeesnobs also

https://coffeesnobs.com.au/forum.php#good-coffee-where


----------

